

God sued for terror acts - amichail
http://www.ketv.com/news/14133442/detail.html

======
gscott
> God "has manifested neither compassion nor remorse, proclaiming that
> Defendant "will laugh" when calamity comes.

God sent Jesus the ultimate bearer of compassion. The items he mentions are
old testament fare. So go, sin no more.

